# Warm Greetings from Puerto Rico Kenpo :)



## kenpopr (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all,

I am from Puerto Rico and I have been studying Kenpo for 15 years now.  Some of those years more actively than others, lol.  I am new to this forum and as I am regentering into the MA's world I find it to be very helpful.  Hope to be able to learn and share with the rest of the community.

Full Salute!

Luis


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome sir. Hope you will enjoy your stay. Alot of kenpo artists so any questions will be answered plus your 2 cents are always welcomed......All the best, Steve


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting. We can always use some more Kenpo people around here.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello Kenpopr :wavey: I'm looking forward to your participation here!  Have fun!  

MJ :asian:


----------



## masherdong (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome Luis!!!  What's up in PR??  Took you long enough to find this site!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Happy Posting!


----------



## still learning (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums and greetings from Hawaii.......Aloha


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome! te doy la bienvenida y saludos a los kenpoistas de PR!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2005)

Its truly great to see so many people from so many countries coming together here to share common interests.  Welcome to the forum, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## John Lacy (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome Kenpopr I am new recently as well. Lots of great ideas here, and great resources.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 11, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey: Welcome, & I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard! :wavey:


----------

